
The Super-Rich Are Being Scammed on Their Private Jets - jatsign
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-07/scammed-at-40-000-feet-opaque-market-costs-the-jet-setting-rich
======
cbsks
>One jet owner found himself charged 4,000 pounds ($5,300) for 240 sushi boxes
apparently served on board his jet while it was empty, _according to My Sky, a
company whose software helps scrutinize and manage private-jet costs._

Seems like their main source may be a bit biased, no?

------
supercanuck
Looks like a submarine article for a product called MySky?

------
joshstrange
Here is the worlds smallest violin? Fraud is bad... Sure but I've got no tears
for the billionaires getting scammed a few thousand dollars because they
aren't vigilant. I think we have more interesting topics to discus on HN.

